# The Last Airbender



## Misterraptor (May 30, 2010)

Looks like a pretty epic movie, for being based on a TV show.

[yt]-egQ79OrYCs[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

No.

Don't support race-lifted movies.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> No.
> 
> Don't support race-lifted movies.



>_>'


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 30, 2010)

'Tis the point of a trailer, to make any movie look epic/worth your $10 or so.

I hope it's at least as good or better than the previews make it out to be; I'm really quite attached to the series from when I was younger and used to watch it. There's concern about it not doing good, though. I hope they're wrong, it looks like it does have potential.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> >_>'



Since I don't speak the dialect of emoticon you're using, I'll assume you've seen the error of your ways and will not give this movie a dime. Good for you.


----------



## Misterraptor (May 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> Since I don't speak the dialect of emoticon you're using, I'll assume you've seen the error of your ways and will not give this movie a dime. Good for you.



No. U.


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> No. U.



You're right! I'm _not_ giving this movie money so yes, me.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

hmm it does look like a good movie


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

I seen the show so this doesn't look bad at all, I wonder if Nylak seen this yet?


----------



## Zseliq (May 30, 2010)

I want to take my nephew to go see it. It cant be any worse then Eragon.


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 30, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I want to take my nephew to go see it. It cant be any worse then Eragon.


 hey Eragon was really good


----------



## Browder (May 30, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I want to take my nephew to go see it. It cant be any worse then Eragon.


That's cheating. Anything will look good next to Eragon. 


DragonLover17 said:


> hey Eragon was really good



:|


----------



## south syde dobe (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> hey Eragon was really good


 God damn it *facepalm*


----------



## Mr Owl (May 30, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> hey Eragon was really good



Have you even read the books?


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Eeeeehhhhhh


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 30, 2010)

The "directed by M. Night Shaymalan" part disturbs me.


----------



## Nylak (May 30, 2010)

ARGH

FUCK YOU MOVIE YOU'RE RUINING A KICKASS SERIES

ARGH

Man, I was all excited about this movie when they first announced it like two whatever years ago. Then they went all "WHEEEE LET'S CHANGE EVERYTHING AND RUIN EVERYBODY."

Fuckers.


----------



## princeBAAL (May 30, 2010)

so....no one looks like the characters they're s'possed to be, aang's arrows look more like snazzy henna and aang isn't bald enough for my liking. looks more like they've gone and decided to to rape a once good series just for the sake of attempting to make some cash. the only thing that looks good thus far(based on the preview at least) is the cg for the bending and even then, its possible for that to be f'ed up

dissappointed baal is dissappointed


----------



## Riley (May 30, 2010)

My concern is that they seem to be trying to fit the entire first season into 2 and a half hours.  That...won't work...

But I'll see it eventually.


----------



## princeBAAL (May 30, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> My concern is that they seem to be trying to fit the entire first season into 2 and a half hours. That...won't work...
> 
> But I'll see it eventually.


 
but aren't there 3 seasons? 
i know i'm not sitting for 2 and a half hours to see a recap of the first season....


----------



## Riley (May 30, 2010)

princeBAAL said:


> but aren't there 3 seasons?
> i know i'm not sitting for 2 and a half hours to see a recap of the first season....



Can you imagine if they tried to fit the entire series into a single movie?  It would be the Dune of the 21st century.  And this time what they'd ruin wasn't already bad!


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

I hope they do what they did with Dragon Ball Evolution. That was cool.


----------



## princeBAAL (May 30, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> Can you imagine if they tried to fit the entire series into a single movie? It would be the Dune of the 21st century. And this time what they'd ruin wasn't already bad!


 
as a matter of fact, i'd go see that just for the lulz
i'd assume they'd in some way take the mainstory and do the movie with that but find a way to incorporate all kinds of noncanon things in it in turn, fucking the movie something terrible


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2010)

Now, if they separated the seasons into different movies then it'd make more sense...but if they're trying to squish everything into a two and a half (possibly 3) hour movie....ehhh


----------



## SirRob (May 30, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> My concern is that they seem to be trying to fit the entire *first* season into 2 and a half hours.  That...won't work...
> 
> But I'll see it eventually.


Yes people, this is only the first season.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 30, 2010)

You know, I think, 10 years ago, if you had told M. Night Shyamalan that he'd be making a movie based on a kid's show from Nickelodeon, he'd ask if he's getting Punk'd.

The movie might be surprise, but let's not get too optimistic. Shammy has been in one hell of a slump lately.



SirRob said:


> I hope they do what they did with Dragon Ball Evolution. That was cool.


 
I hope you're being tongue-in-cheek here and not head-in-ass.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Am I the only one bothered by the race-lifting? It's even worse because the only asian person in the film (Zuko) is going to be marketed as the _villain_ (at least for season 1).  Plus they had a good chance to fight for Tibetan national pride and they blew it. Goddamn it Hollywood...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the race-lifting? It's even worse because the only asian person in the film (Zuko) is going to be marketed as the _villain_ (at least for season 1).  Plus they had a good chance to fight for Tibetan national pride and they blew it. Goddamn it Hollywood...



You must've raeged at Memoirs of a Geisha.


----------



## Browder (May 31, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You must've raeged at Memoirs of a Geisha.



I wasn't familiar with the original source material, so no.

And I'm mostly mad because they're making the characters white. The entertainment industry won't make a character nonwhite unless iit serves the plot, because it views white as the 'norm' and everything else as a deviation of that norm. "Oh noes the audience couldn't possibly identify with a Tibetan Kid and his Inuit friends."

So yeah. RAEG.

EDIT

I had a similar problem with the dragon ball live action movie. Especially since the damn love interest was japanese. Unfortunate implications much?


----------



## Slyck (May 31, 2010)

Looks kind of dumb.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 31, 2010)

I will not attempt to convey the depths of my disappointment.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 31, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Looks like a pretty epic movie, for being based on a TV show.
> 
> [yt]-egQ79OrYCs[/yt]



Uh
No.
The fact that they slapped 3D on this and even the 3D trailer looks like crap makes it a no go for me. 
Also: M. Night Shylaman. Seriously?


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I hope they do what they did with Dragon Ball Evolution. That was cool.


Oh god, I hope that you're using sarcasm.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 31, 2010)

I have no idea what to think. From a diirector's standpoint, this is either going to put M. Night back on top, or it's going to be the final nail in his coffin.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 31, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> I have no idea what to think. From a diirector's standpoint, this is either going to put M. Night back on top, or it's going to be the final nail in his coffin.


I think he was nailed in his coffin long ago. This is just his final knock on the lid.


----------



## Varian (May 31, 2010)

I loved this show when I was younger. I'm defiantly going to go see it.


DragonLover17 said:


> hey Eragon was really good


I can see why someone who had not read the books would think this but the truth of the matter is that when they made the Eragon movie they clearly didn't read  the books that came after it because they left out key details in the plot that become vary important in the books after. Which makes it really hard to make a movie of Eldest.


princeBAAL said:


> so....no one looks like the characters they're supposed to be, Aang's arrows look more like snazzy henna and Aang isn't bald enough for my liking. looks more like they've gone and decided to to rape a once good series just for the sake of attempting to make some cash. the only thing that looks good thus far(based on the preview at least) is the cg for the bending and even then, its possible for that to be f'ed up
> dissappointed baal is dissappointed


What do you expect from them? They cant abide to your every wish. The cant give birth to a real cartoon person. As far as makeup can bring them they did quite well. Look at theses comparisons 

View attachment 10130View attachment 10131
There really not that far off.
As far as the arrow goes they kinda had to do something else with it. In a cartoon using bright colors works great but not so much in an actual film. Could you imagine how ridiculous it would look to paint a big blue arrow on someones head like in the show? Not using a solid color was a wise choice and I think they did a great job with the symbols. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 1, 2010)

Truthfully I think it's going to suck, I hate M Night.  The "racebending" drama, well, to me as long as the kids can play the characters right I don't care what ethnicity their actors are.  Aang could be played by a black kid for all I care, if the kid can play Aang it's no difference.  The world is fictional, even though it's strongly influenced by ancient China it's still fictional all the same.

(I told this to one of the tards running the racebending website when they asked why I didn't support them on DA.  After saying the basics of what I put up there, she told me that "I have that colorblind attitude and wouldn't understand".  I wish I screencaped it, it was the definition of funny.)



Browder said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the race-lifting?  It's even worse because the only asian person in the film (Zuko) is  going to be marketed as the _villain_ (at least for season 1).   Plus they had a good chance to fight for Tibetan national pride and they  blew it. Goddamn it Hollywood...



The kid they picked to play Aang was chosen because he was A) Already a blackbelt in some sort of martial arts so we wouldn't have to worry about a stunt double, B) Already had a shaved head, and C) Looked the part enough that he was always joked at because he looked the character, in films based on cartoons that's a pretty big need.  This will be his first film so we can't really say anything about his acting skills.

Now, Zuko is most likely put in their for the poster name since he's fresh out of Oscar grabber title Slumdog Millionaire.  I can see him playing the part of Zuko.  And really, to get so worked up on the main villain being the only Asian is being nitpicky.  It's like how the NAACP was getting pissy over the Shadowman being a black guy and Tiana marrying a non-black guy in Princess and the Frog.  I highly doubt the film was cast like this JUST so "eeeeevil Hollywood" can make white people look like gods and all other races be bad guys.

I can't say so much for Sokka and Katara, I'll only be pissed if they write the comedy out of Sokka and make him super srs.  I never liked Katara very much to begin with, she was always a bitch.  :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ARGH
> 
> FUCK YOU MOVIE YOU'RE RUINING A KICKASS SERIES
> 
> ...


 So I take it you don't like it huh :|
Is it really that bad?


----------



## Ames (Jun 1, 2010)

Wasn't a big fan of the animated series, maybe I'll like the realistic feel of the movie more.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Truthfully I think it's going to suck, I hate M Night.  The "racebending" drama, well, to me as long as the kids can play the characters right I don't care what ethnicity their actors are.  Aang could be played by a black kid for all I care, if the kid can play Aang it's no difference.  The world is fictional, even though it's strongly influenced by ancient China it's still fictional all the same.
> 
> (I told this to one of the tards running the racebending website when they asked why I didn't support them on DA.  After saying the basics of what I put up there, she told me that "I have that colorblind attitude and wouldn't understand".  I wish I screencaped it, it was the definition of funny.)
> 
> ...



I guess all three points are valid reasons but I don't think it would have been hard for them to find someone Asian with at least two of theses traits that wouldn't be willing to get a third.  Yes it's a fictional world but it's a fictional world that primarily relies on Asian Culture. Picking someone white just reinforces the concept of White as the Everyman.

And I don't think that Dev Patel was chosen because he's the 'Asian Bad-Guy' but it reinforces the stereotype indirectly.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> And I don't think that Dev Patel was chosen because he's the 'Asian Bad-Guy' but it reinforces the stereotype indirectly.



If I may ask, what stereotype?  That all Asian people are evil?  I think that died off when WW2 ended.


----------



## BluDitto (Jun 1, 2010)

Seeing as how Shyamalamalan is involved, it will probably have very little to do with the series and a lot to do with weird and kind of pointless plot twists.


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> If I may ask, what stereotype?  That all Asian people are evil?  I think that died off when WW2 ended.



Not that Asian people are evil but that nonwhite people are inferior/opposed to the white protagonist.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 1, 2010)

We all realize the director is Indian, right..?

Either way, Hollywood needs to stop stealing/photocopying good ideas. Sure, it's been apart of their history for the longest time (_The Wiz _is a remake of the _The Wizard of Oz_, which is a remake of an early _Wizard of Oz_ movie, which is based off of a _Wizard of Oz _Radio show, that is based of the novel. Also: _Wicked_ exists), but the list of summer movies for the past decade looks like CnP a list of comic books and earlier movies and TV shows.

If they're going to do anything, why not remake a bad movie and make it awesome?


----------



## Browder (Jun 1, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> We all realize the director is Indian, right..?


Yes. Which is why he should know better.



A Concerned Citizen said:


> Either way, Hollywood needs to stop stealing/photocopying good ideas. Sure, it's been apart of their history for the longest time (_The Wiz _is a remake of the _The Wizard of Oz_, which is a remake of an early _Wizard of Oz_ movie, which is based off of a _Wizard of Oz _Radio show, that is based of the novel. Also: _Wicked_ exists), but the list of summer movies for the past decade looks like CnP a list of comic books and earlier movies and TV shows.
> 
> If they're going to do anything, why not remake a bad movie and make it awesome?



And I agree with the remaking a bad movie idea.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> And I agree with the remaking a bad movie idea.



_Escape from Plan 9_ had the most awesome concept ever--aliens raising the dead as a clever way to keep the Cold War from going hot. We should remake that movie!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 1, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> _Escape from Plan 9_ had the most awesome concept ever--aliens raising the dead as a clever way to keep the Cold War from going hot. We should remake that movie!



Death Bed: The Bed that Eats, a demon possessed bed that swallows its victims whole.  That movie needs to be remade too!


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 1, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> _Escape from Plan 9_ had the most awesome concept ever--aliens raising the dead as a clever way to keep the Cold War from going hot. We should remake that movie!



NO.

On Avatar business:

I'm not gonna see it. It looks bad, it's not something new (It covers the first season? I already own season 1 &2), and Mako died ;^;
 Who's gonna be Uncle now? That guy they got for the third season? Pff, he was bad.


----------



## Marietta (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm going to see it - even if it ends up sucking.

But I won't see it in 3-D.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll likely go see it. Appa looks awesome. X3


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 8, 2010)

I hate this movie already.


----------

